# Videos



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Check out this series of videos on lead safe work practices.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWXTV

I just started watching and this guy seems to have it covered.No pun intended.I'll let you know as I watch them and please let us all know what you think.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbup: Thanks Aaron


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:no: I don't think I'm going to be 100 % compliant all the time, All I can think of this EPA law is that is going to triple the cost on my jobs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice find Aaron!:thumbsup: Looks like a good series and they are updating them.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Thanks - dude. I watched all 5 of them. Crazy / insane. What an eye opener. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a sci fi movie set with all that plastic.Wonder how long it will take contractors to loose all that?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm still trying to find some good examples of exterior painting from start to finish. We just completed 1 last week.No pressure wash,dry scrape,then light wash with hudson sprayer & bleach.Scrubbed with stiff brushes,Full prime then cleaned up all the mess.From that point on just straight painting.Looked prety good to me!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I'm still trying to find some good examples of exterior painting from start to finish. We just completed 1 last week.No pressure wash,dry scrape,then light wash with hudson sprayer & bleach.Scrubbed with stiff brushes,Full prime then cleaned up all the mess.From that point on just straight painting.Looked prety good to me!!


You should have it pretty much made down in Florida, all that stucco not much wood trim.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

There are quite a few older wood homes here in old St. Pete & South Tampa area. Doing 2 more next month so far.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Done a few int jobs trying to do this- every tip I can pick up saves time. Thanks!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a visual!


----------

